# Gems Wellington Al Khail accom



## Josh845 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi, 

I am starting at Gems Wellington Al Khail in September 2016. I am aware there are some similar threads but most are a few years old. 

I am looking for information on where the Staff at WEK are housed at the moment. Just trying to find out where i will probably be living in September. Any ideas when i would be looking to find out?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Josh


----------



## DH89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Josh,

I too am starting at Al Khail in September, FS1 or FS2. The newbies from last year are mainly housed in an apartment block in Sports City. It's possible we will be in the same area too. 

Danielle


----------



## Josh845 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Danielle,

I am Secondary. Ah okay Sports city looks like an okay location i guess, a little out of the way! Have u recieved anymore information from the school yet. I am currently sending my CRB and getting my docs attested. Have you got much further than that?

Josh


----------



## DH89 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Josh,

All paperwork completed and waiting to hear from Levi over the coming months.

When you have posted a total of 5 posts you will be able to use the PM facility on this forum.
We will be able to exchange a little more info then. 

What subject are you?

Danielle


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm a current member of staff here, and living in Sports City in a beautiful apartment 

P.S. I notice your welsh Josh, me too!


----------



## Josh845 (Nov 12, 2015)

I am teaching Maths next year! Yeh i will PM you when i can!

Mr MM - Thanks for the reply! How are you finding sports city? Ah good to hear you are in a nice apartment, hopefully will be the same for me! Where in Wales are you from? I am from Bridgend!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

I absolutely love Sports City. It's still a bit of a construction site to be honest... but it doesn't matter. You never hear anything, and it doesn't take from the character of the place. The location is the best bit... it's a BRILLIANT location... whatever you've read or heard about Sports City location, ignore it. You don't want to live in the midst of Downtown Dubai or the Marina because it's so busy and the traffic is crazy. Sports City is 10 minutes from the Marina (£5/6 in a cab), and 15 minutes from Downtown Dubai. The School is situated Halfway between Sports City and Downtown Dubai.

People complain about Sports City location because there's not a Metro station near... but if you drive and get a car, it's absolutely perfect.


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Once you get 5 posts Josh, PM me and I'll provide you with more info.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr MM, are you a certain rugby league/gridiron superstar??? 

If so, we are very overdue for a malted beverage!! I live exactly opposite you over the (empty) pond! PM me for my contact details, or message me on FB!!

If you are not, then oops - wrong guess...... nothing to see here 

Shane


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Ummmm... well, I haven't played rugby since I was 15 haha! Pretty certain that you're confusing me for someone else. My father did play Rugby for Wales, but unfortunately I didn't find the same love for Rugby!

Where are you living, across the empty pond?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

MrMM said:


> Ummmm... well, I haven't played rugby since I was 15 haha! Pretty certain that you're confusing me for someone else. My father did play Rugby for Wales, but unfortunately I didn't find the same love for Rugby!
> 
> Where are you living, across the empty pond?


I'm over in Elite 6, I have a teacher friend recently moved into the Auris Hotel Apartments, he is an ex wales amateur rugby league player, and I played american football with him in the UK. Thought you were him - apologies..... 

So far, with me travelling to KSA a lot, and him only recently moving here, we didn't catch up for a beer yet......... :confused2:


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah really! Well the Auris is where I live, so quite possibly have bumped in to him. Haven't met any fellow welshies here though!


----------



## Josh845 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks very much for the help! I will PM you now, i have a million questions :confused2:


----------

